# Apple Krate Rear wheel - Major Awesome??



## oskisan (Jan 2, 2015)

This rear wheel is as much as an entire Krate!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1972-Apple-...131003132420&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=151506399388&rt=nc


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 3, 2015)

That is a very desirable piece in excellent condition. Price is high but not that far off.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 3, 2015)

That's still to Damn much.   Grand maybe.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 3, 2015)

Nothing like an NOS part that has been used a dozen times. I wonder if there is a statute of limitation on how long you can call something NOS. To me true NOS has never been used.


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 3, 2015)

The rim is used the Slik is NOS. He is looking at 1000 for the rim and 500 on the tire.   Hard to find a dated nos tire. The Rim not so hard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2015)

The real shame of this is that he is parting what may be a pretty nice original bike because he has had a problem shipping. But then again this is one of those people that would probably ask $3500+ for one of these anyway. I'm sure most of you are familiar with the Lemon Peeler that is pretty much a regular fixture on Ebay. He may have to temper expectations because as you see this was a no sale at $1500. V/r Shawn


----------



## vastingray (Jan 4, 2015)

That price is ridiculous


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 4, 2015)

Sure is.


----------

